# ASCE 7-10 Wind Example



## classybridge (Jul 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a worked example(s) for Ch 27 thru Ch 30 in ASCE 7-10 (the revamped wind chapters) that they'd be willing to link to me? College was all on the 2005 code so my notes aren't really applicable anymore.

Thanks.

PS: I'm actually taking the Civil/Structural PE exam but it was suggested that I post my question here too. If you want to tell me I'm worrying over nothing, I won't be offended


----------



## Andy Lin (Jul 11, 2015)

Btw, in addition to what I already said here, Chapter 27-30 of ASCE 7-10 are in general, a "re-organization" of the wind loads provision in ASCE 7-05.

The main change is that it went from stress level to strength level and the importance factor is eliminated (incorporated with wind speed instead).

Other than that (ASCE 7-10 left, ASCE 7-05 right):


Chapter 27 = Analytical Procedure, Method 2 (6.5)
Chapter 28 = Simplified Procedure, Method 1 (6.4)
Chapter 29 = 6.5.14 and 6.5.15
Chapter 30 = 6.5.12.4, 6.4.2.2, 6.5.12.4
In other words, what you learned in college is still applicable.


----------

